# 4th Anual LOR 2015



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I have been asked by a couple people about the 2015 LOR trip from Freeport to Rockport as they have to set up vacation times in advanced. LOR 2015 will be Agust 6th-96h 2015. Pretty much the same as last year so reserve your hotel room at the Light House Inn. Ask for Judy or one of her team members and reference LOR (Lapse Of Reason) Boat trip for our special rates.
http://www.lighthousetexas.com/

Link from last year
http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=576585&page=72

Thanks again to all that helped out, and all that participated last year, especially the team at The Lighthouse Inn as well as Timora and her team at Freeport Municipal Marina.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm in again room booked!!!!!


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I can guarantee I'll be there this year on the tritoon! I could've had it finished last year and made it but couldent miss school, so I haven't even been working on the boat..


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*newbie*

It will be our first year to make the trip. I've made reservations at the Lighthouse Inn. I will need a what to bring list from the veterans. :brew:

Thank you Kenny for your time on the phone.

David


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm sick of this cold weather and ready to be back cruising the coast, is it august 6th yet???


----------



## Fisher Rick (Jan 12, 2009)

txteltech said:


> I'm sick of this cold weather and ready to be back cruising the coast, is it august 6th yet???


Yup


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

How long of a trip is this(miles and hours)? Just curious.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

It was 112 miles each way and about 6-7hrs with stops along the way.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like our plans have changed. Lord willing, we will be around again this year. Any questions, shoot me a PM.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Capfab and crew in. Willie, PM sent.


----------



## Dbc270 (Mar 3, 2015)

How early would I need to leave Thursday morning from Tiki to make sure we are in Freeport in time to leave with the group?


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

By boat or trailer? We have several guys towing from Spring in the morning.

Welcome!


----------



## Dbc270 (Mar 3, 2015)

By boat


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Dbc270 said:


> How early would I need to leave Thursday morning from Tiki to make sure we are in Freeport in time to leave with the group?


We leave from Freeport at 8:30 am so I'd leave tiki by 7am maybe a little sooner
It's shows roughly 32-35 nautical miles, so depending how fast your boat goes will determine how long it takes.

I've never traveled from the tiki island to Freeport so maybe someone who has will chime in!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Questions*

I looked a little around for this on youtube and on 2cool (last years thread) 
1.how fast are you running durning most of the trip? 
2.do you stay grouped up or is it see you at the next stop? 
I sure as heck dont have a SCB that does 60 -90 MPH. 
3.the ICW runs through Matagorda west bay, how choppy/ rough is it when in the Bay?
4.I am assuming the channel is marked and stays deep is this correct?

Thinking about trying this out, but concerned some of yall will just barley be on plane waiting for me to catch up. It definitely has me interrested and sounds like a blast.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

ctcrop & crew are in & booked. We currently have 4 rooms/bayside. Can winter please be over already???


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Castaway2 said:


> I looked a little around for this on youtube and on 2cool (last years thread)
> 1.how fast are you running durning most of the trip?
> 2.do you stay grouped up or is it see you at the next stop?
> I sure as heck dont have a SCB that does 60 -90 MPH.
> ...


We typically run 30-35mph. We tend to spread out on the runs between stops (as 17-20+ boats should). Matty can be a beast for sure, but Aransas was slightly more ticked off last year. Crossing Matty is fairly easy as far as navigation as it is marked. Plus you should be able to follow someone or their prop-wash across (except for those dang 24' Blue Waves). It's a dang good time.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

ctcrop said:


> We typically run 30-35mph. We tend to spread out on the runs between stops (as 17-20+ boats should). Matty can be a beast for sure, but Aransas was slightly more ticked off last year. Crossing Matty is fairly easy as far as navigation as it is marked. Plus you should be able to follow someone or their prop-wash across (except for those dang 24' Blue Waves). It's a dang good time.


Thanks for the response! Pretty much the answer s i was thinking i would get. Sounds like a definite blast. Hopefully i can make this. . Or at least some of the trip


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

We are doing another run of t-shirts for theLOR Freeport to Rockport cruise. They are 100% cotton and pre shrunk Gildan Ultra Cotton... *Cost for the shirts are $15 for S-XL, $16 for XXL, $17 for 3XL, $18 for 4XL and $19 for 5XL plus shipping*. I am putting in the order on June 1, 2015 and will have them to me by the end of June. P.M. if you are interested in getting any of these shirts or if you have any questions.

Matt Gonzales

Pay-pal accepted


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't suppose there will be any beer drinking on the trip???


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will be able to make it this year. The past years looked like a blast!


----------



## seber (Aug 11, 2014)

We're in. Should this be a three night reservation?
I've never run salt water before. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

We will be at the lighthouse Thursday night till Sunday morning (3 nights at the Lighthouse inn). We will also have a group of us that will stay Wednesday night in Freeport so we are not having to make a long trip driving then getting in the boat to ride to Rockport.


----------



## DPMac (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey guys. I met a few if you guys last year while staying at the Lighthouse Inn. I was the big guy with the shaved head drinking with you guys at the bar. My wife and I, along with my son and daughter-in-law want to join you guys this year in the run from Freeport. Tell me what I need to do to ensure I get the group rate at the hotel. We are really looking forward to the fun.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Call the hotel and book your room under the LOR group.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> Call the hotel and book your room under the LOR group.
> 
> www.g-spotservices.com


This: ask for Judy.


----------



## DPMac (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'm in.

Dave


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

DPMac said:


> Thanks guys, I'm in.
> 
> Dave


Fantastic! Welcome aboard.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

DPMac said:


> Hey guys. I met a few if you guys last year while staying at the Lighthouse Inn. I was the big guy with the shaved head drinking with you guys at the bar. My wife and I, along with my son and daughter-in-law want to join you guys this year in the run from Freeport. Tell me what I need to do to ensure I get the group rate at the hotel. We are really looking forward to the fun.


My memory ain't as good as it used to be......but I think y'all will in a new Haynie?

Lot's of fun to be had with this bunch of guys for sure. Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

capfab said:


> This: ask for Judy.


She is back pretty much full time today after knee replacement a couple weeks ago. Amazing what doctors can do now. And BTW, Jackie can help y'all out too. After Nita left, Jackie has stepped into her roll as front desk supervisor. Wife is fortunate to have a great front desk crew. Anyway I can help, I'm just a PM away.

We have a wonderful Palm Room Bar & Grill Manager now. Angie has worked very hard to get it running like it should!


----------



## DPMac (Jun 15, 2014)

SlickWillie said:


> My memory ain't as good as it used to be......but I think y'all will in a new Haynie?
> 
> Lot's of fun to be had with this bunch of guys for sure. Look forward to seeing everyone.


Your memory serves you well...Although by August, the new will be worn off the Haynie..


----------



## BOATMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

*Freeport to rockport run*

Where do You all dock the boats for this run. Boatman


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

We use Fulton and have a Rockport officer guarding boats all 3 nights.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Less than 2 months if you want to order shirts.


----------



## MattEwing (Jun 7, 2013)

Reservations made, come on August.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad to see your going to make it again this year.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

TheExtreme and "The War Dept" are in once again.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome. Can't wait till August.


----------



## Reconspacediver (Oct 2, 2012)

*LOR*



Castaway2 said:


> Thanks for the response! Pretty much the answer s i was thinking i would get. Sounds like a definite blast. Hopefully i can make this. . Or at least some of the trip


My buddy slow rolled with his pontoon boat last year so you should be fine.:texasflag


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Yall reckon I can make it in this?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Now I'm getting ready! Great times!!!!!!






Who's in for 2015?

Capfab and crew is!!


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

We are in!!! Can't wait


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

*Lor 2015*

Can't wait to see all my old friends again! Those Jell-O shots in the video bring back some memories!!!! Veronica got game!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

You know we are in! I think it's going to be 1 EPIC event!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Epic being the key word!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes Troy it will be *EPIC* 
I will be back with my crew,

Less than 100 days till we launch, hope we can add some more people this year, it's gonna be fun!!!!!


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Quick question on this...
If I trailer to Freeport, are our vehicles safe at the ramp for 3-4 days??


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Cavjock22 said:


> Quick question on this...
> If I trailer to Freeport, are our vehicles safe at the ramp for 3-4 days??


We leave them at Freeport Marina. Zero problems in two years.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Reconspacediver said:


> My buddy slow rolled with his pontoon boat last year so you should be fine.:texasflag


They were the only ones that didn't get wet crossing Aransas Bay.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

capfab said:


> Now I'm getting ready! Great times!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it's a good video when the first two pics are of me. Dang I looked slim and trim. The word "SVELT" comes to mind, haha


----------



## beanpole280 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have heard alot about this trip from the Croppers and plan to make it this year.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

beanpole280 said:


> I have heard alot about this trip from the Croppers and plan to make it this year.


Fantastic!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

TheExtreme said:


> You know it's a good video when the first two pics are of me. Dang I looked slim and trim. The word "SVELT" comes to mind, haha


Ha! SVELT is is Scott!!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

It's Official only 99 days left till LOR 2015

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/to?iso=20150806T00&p0=80


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

I will be ordering shirts in one month. Just giving everyone a heads up.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

PayPal is

[email protected]


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

I think I'm going to try and make this run with ya'll this year! Just need to convince the wife a little more!!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

offshorebound said:


> I think I'm going to try and make this run with ya'll this year! Just need to convince the wife a little more!!!


I will be looking forward too seeing your Kenner that you rebuilt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

It is looking even better than I expected. The wife said she is down to make the trip, now to convince my mom to watch my 2 year old and the baby that's about to pop out next week!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well...my wife just told me to book a room for this trip. We talked about it last year but couldn't make it happen. I'll wait till we get home from SA this weekend and see if she was serious. Going to try and talk a buddy and his wife into going as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

You guys will not regret it. Good times that you will always remember.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like we are in. Got a room for the wife and I and have a buddy and his wife going as well.

This trip may cost me a little more than expected...I think it's time to add some tunes now! Gotta listen to something other than the outboard.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

22 rooms booked at the Lighthouse Inn for LOR 2015 as of today. Gonna be another good one!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice! Thanks Willie.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Booked two rooms for the event.....
Question???
Maybe a dumb one???
Do you guys fish both days Friday/ Sat??
What do you do if you don't want to fish both days??
Are there raft up partys planed?
What's the evening events??


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Cavjock22 said:


> Booked two rooms for the event.....
> 
> Question???
> 
> ...


Last year on Friday we fished... Saturday we went to Port A ate lunch then went to the beach. No raft up party that I know of this year. As for the evening some went to eat dinner and some hung out at the pool. I'm pretty sure some others will chime in on what they did.


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Got my room booked, there will be four of us on my boat!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

offshorebound said:


> Got my room booked, there will be four of us on my boat!


You better get busy then! Lol


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm about to leave work and go sand my ***** off.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Tic, tic, tock 
Only 77 days till we launch, so ready!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm pretty excited about making this trip. I do have a question about the storage and security at the marina in Rockport. I assume that nobody has had any trouble with people taking things off your boats; ice chest, fishing tackle and such?


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

We have a DPS officer that sits with the boats at the marina.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

txteltech said:


> Tic, tic, tock
> Only 77 days till we launch, so ready!!!
> 
> 
> ...


My boat needs to hurry up & get here!!!!


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Less than two weeks left to order shirts.


----------



## McMako (Apr 30, 2013)

McPhail and Gruber group is booked at the light house. Looking forward to our first annual. How do we reserve a boat slip spot? We are all coming in a 24ft Purebay. Our group will consist of four adults. Thanks
Alan


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Welcome McMako! Truly great friends will be made. Pm me with any questions.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

McMako said:


> McPhail and Gruber group is booked at the light house. Looking forward to our first annual. How do we reserve a boat slip spot? We are all coming in a 24ft Purebay. Our group will consist of four adults. Thanks
> 
> Alan


Welcome to the group. Just stay tuned to the thread as we will do a boat count. The original LOR group will handle all of the details of security and boat docking etc. just need to reserve your room as you have.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Less than one week to order shirts if you want them.

2015 LOR T-shirts http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1397722


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome McMako you'll fit right in with that Purebay several others run that boat also!!


----------



## Sabine Outlaw (Jan 30, 2011)

I am going to try to work on Mindy's boss, aka dad, to let her have off so we can make it again this year. Going to Vegas later in August and about to start building a new house on the bayou in a few weeks, still trying to convince her that a houseboat would be the way to go but you know how those women can be! Anyway it will probably be a last minute decision for us, but hope to make it again and see everyone!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Sabine Outlaw said:


> I am going to try to work on Mindy's boss, aka dad, to let her have off so we can make it again this year. Going to Vegas later in August and about to start building a new house on the bayou in a few weeks, still trying to convince her that a houseboat would be the way to go but you know how those women can be! Anyway it will probably be a last minute decision for us, but hope to make it again and see everyone!


Dang J, took you long enough to respond!! If y'all make it, are you trailering to Freeport this time??


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Is anybody else got the itch right now? I am ready for this trip, well as soon as I get my boat finished! Lol


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

offshorebound said:


> Is anybody else got the itch right now? I am ready for this trip, well as soon as I get my boat finished! Lol


Absolutely! My buddy and I were talking with our wives about it Saturday. :bounce:


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Not sure if we will be able to make it this year : ( but don't count us out yet!! It might be a last minute deal for us...


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

*LOR Details*

OK LOR'ers; Getting that time to finalize certain details. If you have a room booked at the Lighthouse Inn and have not sent me your email, please do so ASAP. We have a community email circulating that will list all the information. We need to know who needs a slip, hotel room for Wednesday, travel buddy on the road, meeting times/spots, etc...

Look forward to hearing from everyone!

Shawn
[email protected]


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent you my email


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just sent you an email.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Please make sure you reply to Shawn. We have to have a head count by next week to finalize dinner catering for Thursday night as well. There are 32 rooms booked so far at light house in.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## McMako (Apr 30, 2013)

Email sent to Shawn.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the Sticky 2cool!!!!


----------



## seber (Aug 11, 2014)

Email Sent.


----------



## beanpole280 (Apr 8, 2015)

Email sent. I am ready for August to get here!! Ready to drink some beer and make new friends.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

For those that have not yet followed up please see post #85. Need to get good boat and head count.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Got you covered beanpole! Thx.

Mmmmmmm beer......


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Offshore bound how's the progress on the Kenner?

Only 37 days till we leave!!!!

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/to?iso=20150806T00&p0=80


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Txteltech, I updated my post!!!


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*cancel*



yellowskeeter said:


> For those that have not yet followed up please see post #85. Need to get good boat and head count.
> 
> www.g-spotservices.com


I had to cancel trip.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Getting closer!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> Getting closer!
> 
> www.g-spotservices.com


It sure is, so ready!!!!!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

One month from today for us Wednesday nighters!!!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

We can't wait! I will be on vacation that week so my LOR will start early! Now if I could just get my Zuk propped right :headknock!!!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks to Matt (Blueberry) the Lighthouse has a variety of LOR shirts in the gift shop this year. I also enjoyed visiting with him this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice seeing you to willie. I'm not the only one that helped with the shirts. Tim (superfish) has helped me out big time with these shirts this year and our first year. Can't wait till we are back down for more than one night.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.gardnerandmartin.com/col...oducts/freeport-to-rockport-flag#.VZrEWFI8LCQ

Here are the LOR flags for anyone who may want one.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

26 days!!!!!


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

As bad as I hate to say it, we are out for this year. I thought I could swing it, but travel for work just won't allow. Hopefully we will be back in the fold next year. Yall have a great time and be careful.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

To bad Scott I know how crazy work schedules are, look forward to seeing you again next year for some of us LOR starts in 21 days!!!! 
Lets get a roll call to see whose all in!


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Im still in as long as my boat gets together!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

offshorebound said:


> Im still in as long as my boat gets together!


You'd better get at it! Not much time now.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

We are getting close. If you have not emailed capfab yet with details on how many boats or peeps are in your group please do so. We have a group email going with additional details. 
[email protected]

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

All systems checked and ready for the run.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Where did you guys get the golf carts from last year? Is that something that needs to be reserved ahead of time?


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Unfortunately guys I had to cancel. There are two extra rooms at the lighthouse in that I canceled last night if anybody needs them.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

There are several golf carts available down near Fulton Harbor now. Same guy, Tommy Moore, that runs the Skimmer, rents them. Looking forward to seeing you folks!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Reynolds4 said:


> Where did you guys get the golf carts from last year? Is that something that needs to be reserved ahead of time?


We decided not to do that this year but whoever wants to rent can do that on their own.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Good morning. Here is the update on the trip

Timora at Freeport Municipal is getting us started, and Judy is our contact at the lighthouse inn, they are copied on this email.

We are leaving at* 8 am sharp Thursday morning* so make any provisions, plans etc to be in the water and ready to go. Freeport has ice and fuel so try to support them with any of that as we get ready to go. I would give 1 hour for the launching and parking transition. Please have your tank topped off before we go and try a water run before the trip to make sure everything is on order. Remember throw cushion , horn, life jackets, fire extinguisher, etc..........

Officer Mata is scheduled from Rockport PD to do the boat security each night. This charge will be added to hotel bill as previous years. Catering for the Thursday arrival dinner has been scheduled as well. Friday will be our unofficial fishing tournament for those wanting to participate, Saturday free day, and we leave Sunday morning at 8.

Docking at Fulton Harbor is scheduled and each of you will have to *follow these directions STARTING ON TUESDAY THE 4TH NO EARLIER*, and payment for docking has to be handled directly *before* you get there. Have your boat size and description as well as TX numbers available when you call and ask for NELDA or any other supervisor.. *Please do not call any earlier than the 4th:*

* with respect to the ACND providing docking facilities to your group of approximately 20-25 boaters at Fulton Harbor on or about August 6, 2015, it is required that each boater call this office prior to arriving at the harbor facility to register their vessel and make payment for the three (3) nights. The dockage fee is required to be paid by the boater directly to the ACND.*
*The dock fee to vessels under 25' is $20/night and anything over 25' is $30/night.*
*Should you have any problems, please call 1-361-729-6661 during office hours M-F 8AM - 5PM. After office hours please call 1-361-385-0524, Sam Ramos, Superintendent.*
*Thank you and we hope you enjoy your stay.*
*Nelda Covarrubias*
*ACND*

Kenny Eindorf
www.g-spotservices.com
832-726-5513


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Getting closer! Please let me know if you have any questions but everything should be pretty clear.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

9 more nights then the madness begins.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

8 more days till launch, tic toc!!! 
Looking forward to seeing everyone again and making new friends.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

7 days and 50 minutes!!!!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Aa few from previous years


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Stop counting Tx, your making me nervous! Lololol


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

We can't wait to see what this is all about! Going to be a tough couple days of work next week.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Reynolds4 you and your family will have a lot of fun, yes gonna be a long 2 day working days next week but well worth it.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

6 days and 69 minutes


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Just starting my last 3 nights before Vacation LOR 2015 begins!! Woo hoo we are pumped! Brad, I've got your oil!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Getting ready!!!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Well guys, room count is 21, down from 37. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ran the boat today, getting everything ready to go!


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Same here. Ran the boat this morning and now I'm loading it up and getting it ready. Hurry up Wednesday.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Working nights but plan on a shakedown Monday morning with Coy & Chad (beanpole). Then its cleanup time.


----------



## dkeeton1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Really wish we were going!!!! But delivery of the new boat will be about a month or so too late! We will plan to be in the mix next year!! Looks like a great time!

:flag:


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

SlickWillie said:


> Well guys, room count is 21, down from 37.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang Willie, that's a bunch of cancellations. I have 4 rooms reserved, but will most likely only need 3. So I guess we will be down to 20.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

I'll be there, period. If the room count drops to one, y'all will know it's us!!!

Will start the icing of the beer tomorrow!

Caravaning with Blueberry Wednesday morning.


----------



## beanpole280 (Apr 8, 2015)

Last day of work then vacation time. So ready for Wednesday to get here.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Monday and Tuesday are going to suck this week. I've got one last thing to get ready and it's not a deal breaker but I'm trying to get my new antenna mounted for my vhf. That and trying to figure out how to get the ladies bags in the boat , otherwise boat is washed, waxed and ready to go!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I ordered y'all some good weather....hope it didn't arrive too soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

capfab said:


> I'll be there, period. If the room count drops to one, y'all will know it's us!!!
> 
> Will start the icing of the beer tomorrow!
> 
> Caravaning with Blueberry Wednesday morning.


Well it will be two boats for sure! Ha!!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Please read your email sent this morning to get last minute updates. Let myself, capfab, blueberry, or reelwork know if you have any questions.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> Well it will be two boats for sure! Ha!!
> 
> www.g-spotservices.com


Bingo!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

capfab said:


> Bingo!


3!! The "Warden" says we ain't missing!!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Anybody know if the Brazos River locks are closed? I know the river has been running pretty high for a while now.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

It should be open by now. The Brazos has been back to normal here for a few weeks now. I'm pretty sure down river should be the same.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Called them and they said that the gates are open.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Good deal.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Slip is booked - don't forget to book and pay your slip amigos! 

Fulton Harbor
(361) 729-6661


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just booked my spot at Fulton as well.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

one more day of work!


----------



## McMako (Apr 30, 2013)

Fulton slip booked.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Hooked up and fixing to go pack it see y'all in a day and a half, slip booked!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ready !

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

*Ready to roll!!*

Hooked up


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Flags are ready! 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Departure 8 am Thursday.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Offshore bound can't wait to see that bad arse Kenner in a day and a wake up, beer is iced down and ready to ride!!!!


----------



## Sabine Outlaw (Jan 30, 2011)

We really hate that we are going to have to miss out this year. I know yall will have a great time again. We have too much going on with getting ready to build a house and also sold the Majek last week to free up cash for the build. Will be there next year though with a new ride and probably a ring on my finger. Have a great and safe trip and know that I will have a few Lone Stars for yall as well.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Have a safe trip south everyone, we'll see y'all down in the green water somewhere this weekend.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Be safe all! !!!! I willcatch yall next year


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just waiting for the wife to get home from work and finish packing her bag so I can wrap up loading the boat. Sure am glad I'm not at work today!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Going to miss this year!! Be safe and have fun!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Rolling! See you all
In Freeport.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Rollin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

T









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Any first leg pics???


----------



## TexanBrewer (Jan 12, 2015)

The land-lubbers demand updates!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I can tell y'all they made it in yesterday evening. I think Aransas Bay sorta gave 'em a beatin'. They did manage to eat some of the good fajitas, beans, and rice up in the Aransas Room at the hotel. Sure was good to see old friends and meet new ones. I feel sure after a good night's rest they'll have stories to tell!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Took my parents this year to meet the LOR family and the wonderful people at Lighthouse Inn that make our stay wonderful every year. It was my Mom's birthday on the 7th and the people at Lighthouse Inn made it very special by surprising her with a card, roses and some cheesecake. 
If you are ever going to Rockport stay at Lighthouse Inn...I promise you will love it.

Thank you Willie and Judy for making our stay so wonderful!!Love you guys!!

Here are some pics from this years outing.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

*lor*

some more


----------



## beanpole280 (Apr 8, 2015)

Had a blast!!!!! Can't wait for next year.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Same here...had a great time! Hope everybody made it home safely.


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

It was a gooood time!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Trying to figure out pics now


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Few more


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

More


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

And last


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks again to Timora at Freeport Municipal! You all rock

And to Willie and his best half at the lighthouse inn, as usual you went out of your way for us! You will definitely always have our big group of friends that will appreciate you two for your kindness and support.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## beanpole280 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just a few pics.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I was in POC on the 6th and seen your group roll thru while we were at the boat stall. thought it might be your group, pics confirmed my thoughts. Yall had quite a crew


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here are a few pics we took.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just want to say thanks to everyone that worked to put this trip together and letting a few newbies join in for the fun.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Glad to see everyone made it home safely! We thoroughly enjoyed y'all's visit. Hope you had a great time!

Someone left their vehicle keys....,hopefully you'll get them today. No way to overnight them until Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Timora for all your help at the marina.

Willie and Judy thanks for helping us out with traveling to and from the lighthouse, the dinner and anything else I may be missing.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I did not take very many pics 
Last pic is total fuel burn on way back.










































www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Water has been beautiful this week. Had to go to Corpus yesterday morning. Don't recall ever seeing the bay so slick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I know it's a little late but here are some pictures fromLOR that I took. Thanks so much for all the support from timoraand all the people at Freeport marina y'all are amazing. The DPS officer at the docks you are a good guy and willing to help with everything. A big thanks to willie and Judy from lighthouse inn, the both of you are truly family and us LOR peps truly appreciate everything you do for us and make us feel at home. To all the new people I met this year I really enjoyed your company and enjoyed talking with yall. To the friends I have made on previous trips I enjoyed hanging with you guys once again. This trip was a good one and I will share some of the photos I have picked out of the nearly 700 that I took. Jreynolds it was great meeting you and your crew along with offshore bound, mcmako and everyone else!!! Enjoy!!!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

A few more including a pic of George straits boat as a bonus!!!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

These next pics are of the people and boats!!









The next ones are from downtown rock port at the maritime museum and over looking the Barbour and beach.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

A few more





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Some photos of new and old friends and there sick rides!!!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

A few more and goodbye!!!!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like Yall had fun.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

On our way back I saw some guys with the cowling off their engine and a lot of other boats just drove right past, so I know the rule don't leave anyone stranded so I motored up and asked if the needed help and they said yes. So we gave them a tow back to the ramp, they were in port O'conner!!! Hope you get it fixed and it's a old Skool pro-skiff made by Kenner!!! Love it







https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/13/06e78a76fc83dba25f5b8895c2db4fa1.jpg[/

A few more getting closer to Freeport
[IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/13/5c7c44777918d7699bb7f58726362fdf.jpg
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

The Kenner pro skiff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

A few videos and then I'm crashing!!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome pics all of you guys!!!! I really hope to get in on this next year


----------



## Reconspacediver (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry that we missed it this year. Hope to make it again next year.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Resurrecting the event for 2018 but will have some changes. Name is officially retired and will now be
Players & Slayers Fishing Tournament. So stay tuned for details. Venue will be from Freeport to POC.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Best report Iâ€™ve read all day.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yellowskeeter said:


> Resurrecting the event for 2018 but will have some changes. Name is officially retired and will now be
> Players & Slayers Fishing Tournament. So stay tuned for details. Venue will be from Freeport to POC.


you starting a new thread to look out for or picking up off this one ?

I been waiting patiently to join this event then it disappeared ( never had enough horses or capacity in the tank to make that run.. but now i do ) wife and i might join in the cruise part!! let us know what you come up with for date and details.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Will be a new thread started. Look for it later today or tomorrow. Working out some details.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yellowskeeter said:


> Will be a new thread started. Look for it later today or tomorrow. Working out some details.


awesome.. just told the wife that im going no matter what.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

New post stated.


----------

